# Draw length/Form Issues *Pics included



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

With your back flat against the wall, keeping your shoulder at rest, raise your draw arm and measure from the button line on your shirt to the bend in your bow hand wrist. Seems to be a better measure of draw length. 

All photos it seems your draw is to long. The apex of the string is well behind the eye. A little closer pic of your anchor would be better

Your draw shoulder is really high, along with the elbow. Not that the high elbow is bad, but your shoulders need to be more level to be able to engage you back correctly. 

Would really like to see a pic of your at full draw from behind and above. This will give us a pic of your alignment. Alignment is crucial in the proper execution of back tension. 

Also your making a fist with your release hand. To make a fist takes muscle. Your release hand should be flat and relaxed. The more relaxed the draw arm, the easier it is to relax in the shot and let the back do the work. 

Sure the guys on here have some more insight. 

Oh yea, relax.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

I agree with Sub, all of those look too long, but it's difficult to get that set until you get your form sorted out. The next thing Sub mentioned is your shoulders. Both are high and not level. Several times I've watched shoot offs, and the guy that looses is usually the one who doesn't keep his bow shoulder down.

Your bow arm looks like it's locked. Straight is good, locked is bad. Lots of shooting with a locked elbow will result in injury. It will take a few years, but it can be very painful. It's hard to be sure of this from a photo, so I could easily be wrong about this.

Your posture is excellent. You may be leaning back a little, but you seem to be balanced with your head over your body mass. If you shorten the DL a little, even the slight leaning can be corrected.

Your bow hand is not consistent from photo to photo. Download the "Nuts & Bolts of Archery". It has a good discussion on the bow hand.

If you are serious about shooting a bow, a good coach will help you get there. Video is really easy these days compared to a few years ago. Video yourself from all sided and above if possible. Then compare what you are doing compared to the top pro's on the ArcheryTV on YouTube.

Hope this helps,
Allen


----------

